# Thought I'd introduce myself...



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm actually here on a dare. A boardie pointed out that some authors tend to stay safely tucked away in the cafe and are afraid to poke their heads out. Guilty as charged. They pointed out that there are lots of nice and interesting people out on the rest of the board and we should post outside of our usual haunts.

So, please forgive me if I'm breaking some protocol by just jumping in, but here goes. My name's Monique. I'm a first time author. Yay me. And, since this board is about photos, I thought I'd share one of my Siamese, Monkey.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Monique, there are NO protocols for posting except let it be safe for teenagers to see... Harvey's daughters have been known to peruse the threads... and HOW in the WORLD did you get your Siamese to ALLOW that hat?? ??


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Good to know. I'll keep things PG-13-ish.

He's funny when he's sleepy. I can do anything to him. He's like my own action figure. When he's fully awake, well, he's a complete nut.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Monique said:


> [/center]


LOL!! Does Monkey have a night job at the Playboy Club?

(If I tried that with my cats I'd be in the ER. Great pic.)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL!! Does Monkey have a night job at the Playboy Club?
> 
> (If I tried that with my cats I'd be in the ER. Great pic.)


Hee! Now, _that_ would be something.

When he's fully awake - it takes a while - he's his own "man". But there's a window where he's just completely relaxed. It's wonderful. Then, he wakes up and is a real Siamese cat again.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Your videos are hysterical.  

Linda


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Your videos are hysterical.
> 
> Linda


Hee. Glad you enjoyed them. They always make me smile.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha, I love your kitty in that hat. I'm not entirely sure what my cat would do if I tried to dress her up, but I can guarantee it would not be pretty! You have a very unique cat.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That is SOOooo cute.  He almost looks cat-atonic, or perhaps a cat with one-too-many tonics.

Sorry.  Couldn't resist.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> That is SOOooo cute. He almost looks cat-atonic, or perhaps a cat with one-too-many tonics.
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


Snort. Okay, that was cute!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I hear it everyday, in tri-reo.  Use to be quadraphonic, but we had to put our favorite down in June.


----------

